# How to gain experience?



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Screw the resume - go directly to the contractors and meet face to face. Look them in the eye, shake their hand, and tell them you want a job and are willing to work hard for not much pay. Repeat as needed until you find a job.

Also - take a look in the mirror. Long hair, tats, piercings, funky clothes? Some people might not be turned off by this, but many construction types are a bit conservative, eh?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kbatku said:


> Screw the resume - go directly to the contractors and meet face to face. Look them in the eye, shake their hand, and tell them you want a job and are willing to work hard for not much pay. Repeat as needed until you find a job.


The last two companies I worked for would never hire walk-ins.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

watt? said:


> So, Here's the deal. In BC its difficult to find work as a 1st year apprentice with no experience.
> I'm a pre-app who is done in less than a month. I have thrown my resume left, right and off center. I am beginning to get the idea no one is interested in people with no experience. I get that, it costs money and time to train people properly and for them to become efficient.
> That being said, how the heck does one get some experience? A couple of people suggested that I look around for a general labor job in construction. I was thinking about that, but does that really count as 'experience' or is that wild goose chasing because it may not be work related to electrical. What should I do to gain some experience in the right field here? How did you guys get into the electrical field. Share please!
> Advice is appreciated!:001_huh:


In my opinion try to find a small Electrical contractor and go to his shop first thing in the morning and just ask to see the owner he will probably be there .,

A good one will take the time to talk to you at least,

The ones that stick their noses up at you ,are not worth working for anyway,

So just move on to the next one till you find the one that is willing to spend a few minutes with you those are the ones you want to work for.

Just tell them you are looking to break into the trade and you are even willing to work part time just to get some experience in the Electrical trade and ask him if he knows any other Electrical Contractors that could use a hand.

Go to your local electrical supply house and ask the guys there as well , and you can even ask to post a notice on the wall Apprentice Looking for work with your Phone Number .

The resume email game sucks in my opinion and it is just a way for stuck up business owners who think their better than the poor schmoe looking for a break in life to hide behind their computers. 

The fact is someone gave them a break they should be at least be willing to pick up the phone and give you a few minutes of their time.

so it is not enough just to send out resume's put your feet on the pavement hold your head up and be confidant.


And don't let anyone tell that it does not work because it does every job i got was from walking in to see the owner.

Remember they started out with no Experience one day them selves and the ones that remember where they came from are the good ones to work for..:thumbsup:


Good luck and Welcome to the Electrical Trade..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> The last two companies I worked for would never hire walk-ins.


That's because their too big for their own good and would not be worth working for in the first place..


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

Harry has it pegged. Always go looking early in the morning. I have never given a second thought to someone calling me at noon or later. But a face to face is worth your gas money. It will land you with a job quicker than sending in a resume. But keep trying all ideas. It pays to be persistent!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> The last two companies I worked for would never hire walk-ins.


 
The first two jobs I had in the trade I walked in off the street and introduced myself and asked if they were hiring. 41 years later..........I am as dumb as I was then.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I went into the Air Force made getting work a little easier.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> I went into the Air Force made getting work a little easier.


That does help as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I joined the Navy Seabees and had no problem finding a civilian electrical employment.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Watt, if you enroll in a community college residential electrical night class all kinds of doors will open.

Also, make it easy for someone to hire you by getting a business license as a sole propriator contract laborer. They call you when they need an extra hand, no penalty if they don't call or you don't work out. You pay for your own insurance, hand tools, transportation etc. 

I'll bet if you study and work hard you'll stay busy and become permanent in no time. Keep us posted.


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. I am not a shy person and prefer face to face interaction. As long as it is common practice then I think I can keep it up till I find someone. When I go to a building site who should I ask to speak to? the foreman or the electrical contractor? I don't mind starting at the bottom and working hard. Hearing how you all got into the field helps so keep the stories comin'!


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> The last two companies I worked for would never hire walk-ins.


I have heard this before, but I think at this point I'm not getting any responses through e-mail and messages. At least having the door slammed in my face is an immediate response.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I lucked into the trade. Saw an ad in the newspaper of all places for the IBEW taking apprentices. I'd been out of the navy for a little while and the money was getting thin so I figured why the hell not. Took a couple months to get on but it turns out electrical work and I were suited for each other. Every job I've gotten since going non-union except for the one I currently have were done with feet on pavement and ringing some phones. Beat down every door you can find. Somebody will blink, and when they do don't forget how much it took to get that job.

Just a point of contention, even the foreman on a job site is usually not the guy that that does the hiring and firing, but he may know what's going on with his company and point you in the right direction or maybe not. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would tell the owner of a small company I would work the first week for free just to show him how bad I want to get into the trade..

If that doesn't open doors for you.. nothing will.. good luck


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I joined the Navy Seabees and had no problem finding a civilian electrical employment.


Same situation for me:thumbsup: I actually had a job waiting for me before I got out. I went home on leave 6 months before I was ready to get out and did some face-to-face interviewing with every EC in the phone book.:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> I would tell the owner of a small company I would work the first week for free just to show him how bad I want to get into the trade..
> 
> If that doesn't open doors for you.. nothing will.. good luck


In theory that's great but you there's a jerk EC that'll take advantage of free labor.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> In theory that's great but you there's a jerk EC that'll take advantage of free labor.


I agree.. but it is still the best way to get your foot in the door..

What ever you learn along the way can't be taken away from you..

We deal with low life people who try to screw us all the time.. it is just part of the learning curve..


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

A small company is a good place to start. Starting off as an electricians helper or electrical laborer is the only way unless you can get a co-op program in school. I don't think the saying you'll work for free for a week makes much sense but you have to do what it takes I guess. I think to go visit some electrical contractors introduce yourself and tell them that you'd like to learn the trade you are willing work hard and listen. any respectable owner or project manager will give you a chance if they have the work and the ratio to support you. Also if they don't sign you up for apprenticeship after 3 months either get walking or say you'll walk if they don't.

Good luck


----------



## nutzack (Nov 11, 2011)

every job ive had its been all about who you know ask all your friends and family if they know someone in construction it can take a good year just to know what to look for and how to act on a job site 
most people want a personal reference and i dont blame them im sick of watching lazy guys still working 
grab dat bull by da horns:cowboy:


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

B4T said:


> I would tell the owner of a small company I would work the first week for free just to show him how bad I want to get into the trade..
> 
> If that doesn't open doors for you.. nothing will.. good luck


I had also considered this option. I honestly would but I can't afford to take the chance that after a week I wouldn't be anywhere closer to a job, and not earning anything. Also, locally there are a couple of postings on craigslist of people offering to work free for 2 weeks! I am ready to work hard I just don't know if that is the way I want to prove it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

watt? said:


> I had also considered this option. I honestly would but I can't afford to take the chance that after a week I wouldn't be anywhere closer to a job, and not earning anything. Also, locally there are a couple of postings on craigslist of people offering to work free for 2 weeks! I am ready to work hard I just don't know if that is the way I want to prove it.


You can go that route but if they miss treat you and don't hire you after then report them to the labor board so they will have to pay you if their really just trying to get free labor.


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

MattMc said:


> A small company is a good place to start. Starting off as an electricians helper or electrical laborer is the only way unless you can get a co-op program in school. I don't think the saying you'll work for free for a week makes much sense but you have to do what it takes I guess. I think to go visit some electrical contractors introduce yourself and tell them that you'd like to learn the trade you are willing work hard and listen. any respectable owner or project manager will give you a chance if they have the work and the ratio to support you. Also if they don't sign you up for apprenticeship after 3 months either get walking or say you'll walk if they don't.
> 
> Good luck


I was wondering about being indentured. I'm I right to understand that I have to be indentured to be an apprentice but I need to be working as an apprentice first? so far that has confused me. I am right to think that being indentured means that a company has agreed to take me on as an apprentice and they are with me till I complete my red seal?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

watt? said:


> I had also considered this option. I honestly would but I can't afford to take the chance that after a week I wouldn't be anywhere closer to a job, and not earning anything. Also, locally there are a couple of postings on craigslist of people offering to work free for 2 weeks! I am ready to work hard I just don't know if that is the way I want to prove it.


Stay away from Craigslist.. it will corrupt your brain.. 

Taking chances is what life is all about if you want to get somewhere.. nothing ventured.. nothing gained.. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I was an insulator before I became an electrician, and from my point of view (I can't call myself a 2nd year because I'm waiting on exam results), having the ability to cut holes and do all manner of carpentry-like related things has helped me more than remembering phase colours.

If you can't get on as an electrician, get a trade job of some kind, even if it doesn't totally relate. The more time you spend on tools, the easier everything gets.

It's tough out there to get a job as a first year. For some reason, people want to be electricians hahaha, don't know why.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

kaboler said:


> It's tough out there to get a job as a first year. For some reason, people want to be electricians hahaha, don't know why.


Have to say this is the truth. Most people think we draw wiring diagrams and connect a few wires.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

watt? said:


> I had also considered this option. I honestly would but I can't afford to take the chance that after a week I wouldn't be anywhere closer to a job, and not earning anything. Also, locally there are a couple of postings on craigslist of people offering to work free for 2 weeks! I am ready to work hard I just don't know if that is the way I want to prove it.


I can't multi quote on my phone so this applies to a couple of your posts.

They actually use Craigslist in BC? I found it to be a ghost town around here? Most tend to use kijiji. Same thing on the east coast. 

Secondly and I think someone said it earlier but there are no guarantees in this trade. You never know when they could get slow and have to cut the fat but 3 months and they're definitely supposed to get you registered for Red Seal which is a good start.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

If you aren't indentured then you are a laborer or helper. They may credit you some hours upon being indentured but your situation determines if and how many hours. If the company is telling you their ratio wont allow them to sign you up then most likely they are using you for cheap labour a shame but it happens far too often so keep your guard up. As far as once you have become an electrical worker laborer or apprentice, work hard, listen ask questions, don't be late, don't slack off. Take advice, and be safe follow whatever safety rules or standards they have for you. This trade isn't a gimme so make sure you are worth it to the employer good young workers are hard to find these days if you are one of the good ones I am sure it will go a long way. Once again good luck.


----------



## bobmarlon (Oct 31, 2011)

watt? said:


> So, Here's the deal. In BC its difficult to find work as a 1st year apprentice with no experience.
> I'm a pre-app who is done in less than a month. I have thrown my resume left, right and off center. I am beginning to get the idea no one is interested in people with no experience. I get that, it costs money and time to train people properly and for them to become efficient.
> That being said, how the heck does one get some experience? A couple of people suggested that I look around for a general labor job in construction. I was thinking about that, but does that really count as 'experience' or is that wild goose chasing because it may not be work related to electrical. What should I do to gain some experience in the right field here? How did you guys get into the electrical field. Share please!
> Advice is appreciated!:001_huh:


Apply for work up north in the camps, you will make more money and also get more hours. 

honestly getting general construction jobs is not a bad idea because you will meet electricians and that is the first step and you will get experience on the tools. 

Although I have not tried this you could try going to Gescan or another wholesaler at like 630 in the morning with your boots on and just hand out resumes.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

That last post gave me a thought. What about applying at a supply house? You would learn all the trade names for everything, and meet alot of electricians and company owners. as well as getting a good idea on who is busy and who are the better companies in your area to try for.


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

B4T said:


> Stay away from Craigslist.. it will corrupt your brain..
> 
> Taking chances is what life is all about if you want to get somewhere.. nothing ventured.. nothing gained.. :thumbsup:


Yes this is true. but this is the mid-air fall where time slows down and you think a little too much. haha. I'm sure its about confidence too. I am really enjoying this week in the class because we are getting to wire a condo. I'm am definitely glad that I have taken the risk because the last two days are awesome. I haven't thought twice about what time it is, or when lunch break is coming, its just been thinking, ok, this is done so what comes next.
Besides craigslist are there any sites anyone can recommend to job hunt on?


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

MattMc said:


> If you aren't indentured then you are a laborer or helper. They may credit you some hours upon being indentured but your situation determines if and how many hours. If the company is telling you their ratio wont allow them to sign you up then most likely they are using you for cheap labour a shame but it happens far too often so keep your guard up. As far as once you have become an electrical worker laborer or apprentice, work hard, listen ask questions, don't be late, don't slack off. Take advice, and be safe follow whatever safety rules or standards they have for you. This trade isn't a gimme so make sure you are worth it to the employer good young workers are hard to find these days if you are one of the good ones I am sure it will go a long way. Once again good luck.


Ok, I see, thank you that was confusing me. I definitely won't have any problems asking questions. Awesome thanks again guys, this is helpful for sure!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

watt? said:


> Yes this is true. but this is the mid-air fall where time slows down and you think a little too much. haha. I'm sure its about confidence too. I am really enjoying this week in the class because we are getting to wire a condo. I'm am definitely glad that I have taken the risk because the last two days are awesome. I haven't thought twice about what time it is, or when lunch break is coming, its just been thinking, ok, this is done so what comes next.
> Besides craigslist are there any sites anyone can recommend to job hunt on?


Look here....
http://ca.indeed.com/Electrician-jobs-in-Vancouver,-BC


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

kijiji.ca
simplyhired.ca
jobbank.gc.ca


Google electrician apprentice jobs....Fort Mac or wherever you're looking


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Harry304E! I will check those out.
Thanks to you rdr too! I will be scoping around


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

watt? said:


> So, Here's the deal. In BC its difficult to find work as a 1st year apprentice with no experience.
> I'm a pre-app who is done in less than a month. I have thrown my resume left, right and off center. I am beginning to get the idea no one is interested in people with no experience. I get that, it costs money and time to train people properly and for them to become efficient.
> That being said, how the heck does one get some experience? A couple of people suggested that I look around for a general labor job in construction. I was thinking about that, but does that really count as 'experience' or is that wild goose chasing because it may not be work related to electrical. What should I do to gain some experience in the right field here? How did you guys get into the electrical field. Share please!
> Advice is appreciated!:001_huh:


Why not apply as shop help, and let them get to know you?


----------



## electrocop (Sep 6, 2009)

My experience and knowing good electricians for many years Working over 27 years in building manufacturer facility you can join at a low minimum wage ask be humble tell them your desire. Advise once you get hired get your self in local night school college and also learn the theory with the experience and knowledge comes the higher pays that will be your reward for your devotion and effort, do not stay stuck like many friends i have who have hands on but they do not know the electrical codes, exclusively from southern California Jose A Guillen QAM/Inspector


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

watt? said:


> I had also considered this option. I honestly would but I can't afford to take the chance that after a week I wouldn't be anywhere closer to a job, and not earning anything. Also, locally there are a couple of postings on craigslist of people offering to work free for 2 weeks! I am ready to work hard I just don't know if that is the way I want to prove it.



I know that dude. Trimee. That's his name. Trimee. Just Trimee for a while. :laughing:


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

electrocop said:


> My experience and knowing good electricians for many years Working over 27 years in building manufacturer facility you can join at a low minimum wage ask be humble tell them your desire. Advise once you get hired get your self in local night school college and also learn the theory with the experience and knowledge comes the higher pays that will be your reward for your devotion and effort, do not stay stuck like many friends i have who have hands on but they do not know the electrical codes, exclusively from southern California Jose A Guillen QAM/Inspector


I am finishing ELTT school in 2 weeks so I have taken the leap already. I am fortunate to have solid friends around me to egg me on too. I know they are interested in changing careers but like you said they get stuck. I am interested in electrical primarily because I respect hands on ability and skills and I know that money will come with time. I am definitely going to learn code properly. That is my biggest memory challenge.


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> I know that dude. Trimee. That's his name. Trimee. Just Trimee for a while. :laughing:


Really!? damn this guy! hahahaha. I want to do the same I just don't know if I can keep it up longer than this guy! jeezzz!


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Why not apply as shop help, and let them get to know you?


I hadn't thought of that actually, thanks! I will try that too. I am sure knowing what everything is, does, and how it all works is essential information.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

This trade is like a closed club. Just because Statistics Canada says there is going to be a shortage of skilled tradespeople in Canada in the next 20 years that doesn't mean there is a hiring frenzy. Nobody is going to give you a job, you have to _take_ it by convincing someone that a brand new guy is a good idea. Lots of good suggestions here, including being shop help(I did that) and asking around at supply houses(I also did that). If you are handing out resumes, make sure yours is as finely tuned as you can make it. No unnecessary fluff and *zero* spelling or grammar errors.

I would also look into going union. See if you can get into the IBEW local in your area. Someone also told recently told me to look into the CUSW, Canadian Union of Skilled Workers. I had never heard of this union before but I checked them out and they are taking new guys, both electricians and linemen. http://www.cusw.ca/

EDIT on further investigation it appears CUSW is only in Ontario. Sorry about that! Unless you want to leave BC for Ontario...which I doubt.


----------

